# steifes glied ;)



## sensiminded (20. April 2006)

wiedermal nen fred zum thema kette!

mir ist bei meiner zwei monate alten kool chain(schmale version) aufgefallen, dass sich so ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 der kettenglieder nicht im vollem umfang drehen lassen-meist geht es nicht zur kettenaußenseite oder nach oben oder wie man es eben sieht. kann es sein, dass sich die bolzen durch die zugbelastung verbiegen? genug spiel ist im gelenk, also das verkantet nicht. hatte das problem schon öfters bei ner kmc, habs aber sonst nicht weiter beobachtet. achso, falls jemand aufsetzer vermutet, es sind keine kratzspuren oder deformationen an den stellen zu sehen!
kennt jemand das problem? 
welche kette könnt ihr sonst empfehlen, die bissel besser hält?


----------



## isah (20. April 2006)

wäre mir noch nie aufgefallgen 

ist sie gut geölt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (20. April 2006)

also die kette hat noch nie gerasselt, d.h. noch mit orginal schmiere in den gliedern und auch schon weiß nicht genau zwei oder dreimal geölt. glaube nicht, dass das der fehler ist.


----------



## Ray (20. April 2006)

als ich kmc gefahren bin ist mir das alle 6 wochen passiert... irgendwas verbiegt sich da und macht in verbindung mit rost das glied steif.

willst du ein schlaffes glied lege ich dir die khe collapse ans herz...

beste kette überhaupt - hält ewig

und das sagt jemand der schon ein kurbelgewinde zu matsch getreten hat...


----------



## isah (20. April 2006)

und wiegt nur 5 gr mehr als die KMC Cool Chain  (Quelle)


----------



## sensiminded (20. April 2006)

also die khe gibts ja nur als breite variante. hab ja sowieso seit ner weile ss-von daher kein problem, aber wie läuft ne breite kette aufm schmalen ritzel-da hab ich noch keine erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Ray (20. April 2006)

geht. ich fahr vorne nen schmalen acs


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. April 2006)

Jaja die Try-All Kurbeln, stimmts Ray?


----------



## esgey (20. April 2006)

Wenn Deine Kette bereits 2 Monate alt ist, solltest Du sie sowieso wechseln.
Die steifen Glieder sind ein Anzeichen dafÃ¼r, dass sie bald die Biege macht.
Was bei nem KettenriÃ so alles passieren kann brauche ich hier niemandem zu erzÃ¤hlen.  

Die KHE ist sicherlich eine gute Kette, aber wenn Du eine Kette fÃ¼r unter 10â¬ (z.B.: Wippermann Rotstern) nimmst und die dafÃ¼r regelmÃ¤Ãig wechselst (alle 2-4 Monate, je nach Belastung), dann fÃ¤hrst Du einfach mal auf der sicheren Seite.

Hab bei nem KettenriÃ nen halben Zahn verloren (KMC Coolchain), und dafÃ¼r muss ich dann Ã¼ber 500â¬ Eigenanteil zahlen.  
Das mit dem Kettenwechseln rechnet sich langfristig also auf jeden Fall.  

Und nochwas, Ketten *Ã¶lt* man nicht. Die werden gefettet mit Kettenfett.
Das haftet im Gegensatz zu Ãl wenigstens. Ãl fliegt!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2006)

Ich schein glück zu haben.
Ich fette/öle meine kool chain nie, wechsel etwa alle 3-4 Monate, fahre seit fast nem jahr ohne Rockring, zerschramme die Kette dadruch extrem(manchmal hängen Betonbrocken an der Kette von den harten aufsetzern) 
und trotzdem hält das Ding.
Liegt aber auch sicherlich daran das ich sehr sehr selten gaps mache wo ich mit absolut allem was ich hab reintrete, also solche gaps bei denen man so stark reintritt das man weis da is nix mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## isah (20. April 2006)

wieso ohne rockring?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2006)

hab 20t vorne,einziger rockring dafür is von tryall.Das ding ist sau dünn, verbiegt nach wenigen Tagen und bricht auch sau schnell nach paar mal zurückbiegen. 
Seh nicht ein 30(oder waren es 40?) Euro für ein stück alu zu zahlen auf dem ich nur aufschlage. Die Kette hält auch so. Is jetzt bestimmt shcon die dritte die ich ohne Schutz fahre.

Gut wenns mich mal zerlegt werden dann alle sagen "siehste" aber wie gesagt ich zieh keine riesen moves, gefährliche aktionen mach ich auch nicht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2006)

btw so in etwa sieht die dann aus.
der rest meines RR






so sehen etwa 35% der Glieder aus, hält aber


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. April 2006)

boah die kette sieht echt schlimm aus. solltest die vielleicht doch ma bissl pflegen.

die aufsetzstellen hat meine cool chain auch ;-)


----------



## isah (20. April 2006)

lass dir doch einen machen.. findest bestimmt auch hier jemand der dir einen baut..


----------



## sensiminded (21. April 2006)

@esgey: jaja der kettenriss, der trialerfeind! um nen kettenriss zu vermeiden versuche ich einfach regelmäßig die kette nach rissen abzusuchen. meine erfahrung war meist so, das die kette erst anreist oder beschädigungen aufweist bevor sie komplett berstet.

@cryo: die kette ist echt krass , glaube die hätte ich schon ausgetauscht!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. April 2006)

Wie alt ist denn die Kette? Mit der würde ich keinen Pedalkick mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (21. April 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist denn die Kette? Mit der wÃ¼rde ich keinen Pedalkick mehr machen.



exakt. 

ich tausch meine kette spÃ¤testens alle 3-4 monate... obwohl die da noch meistens gut aussieht... aber ich hab keine lust mir beim Gap oder dergleichen allet mÃ¶gliche zu brechen und par monate nicht mehr fahren zu kÃ¶nnen, nur weil ich zu gierig war 20â¬ alle 3-4 Monate zu investieren... 

Das sind ca. 5-7â¬/Monat und die wird ja wohl jeder haben!?


EDIT: dazu muss ich noch sagen das meine Kette ab und zu Feindkontakt hat...
Wenn ich so sauber fahren wÃ¼rde wie MÃ¼cke oder BSXL, dann wÃ¤re der tausch nciht so oft nÃ¶tig...


----------



## esgey (21. April 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> @esgey: jaja der kettenriss, der trialerfeind! um nen kettenriss zu vermeiden versuche ich einfach regelmäßig die kette nach rissen abzusuchen. meine erfahrung war meist so, das die kette erst anreist oder beschädigungen aufweist bevor sie komplett berstet.
> 
> @cryo: die kette ist echt krass , glaube die hätte ich schon ausgetauscht!



Danke für den Tip.

Aber das wusste ich nun auch noch.  
Bei der Kette war leider vorher nix zu sehen. Leider sieht man der Kette das vorher nicht immer an.  

Nu is zu spät.


----------



## sensiminded (21. April 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip.
> 
> Aber das wusste ich nun auch noch.
> Bei der Kette war leider vorher nix zu sehen. Leider sieht man der Kette das vorher nicht immer an.
> ...



shit happens...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. April 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist denn die Kette? Mit der würde ich keinen Pedalkick mehr machen.



die is 4 monate alt und ich werd sie in den nächsten tagen auch wechseln. Aber wie gesagt die dinger halten trotzdem bei mir, ohne ölen oder rockring und 2384774.3 aufsetzern


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2006)

die kool chain is schon toll bei mir meckert die auch ohne rockring nich trotz gelegentlichen abrutschern auf beton
was viel schlimmer is wenn man ne kette ohne schmierung faehrt oder sonderbar viel gekruemel sich einarbeitet dann is die im nu fertig
Ray hat recht die breite laeuft auch auf schmalen ritzeln aber achte drauf das die etwa mittig ueber dem blatt liegt (stichwort kettenlinie)


----------



## snake999acid (18. Mai 2006)

hatte bei ner Connex nach den ersten 3 -4 WOCHEN trial scho nen kettenriss  
fahr die cool chain schmal scho ne weile, scheint zu halten (nur wie lange)...


PS: beim kettenriss hatte ich glück, ist bei nem normalen pedal kick passiert dachte war was am rahmen bis die kette runter geschlacker ist


----------



## Schevron (19. Mai 2006)

kann man eigentlich ne breite kool chain auch auf nem shimano ritzelpaket fahren? also net schalten, einfach auf ein ritzel und gut is.
paßt das von der breite?


----------



## snake999acid (19. Mai 2006)

ich denk mal zu breit :/ die kette müsste wenn überhaupt sau gerade laufen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Mai 2006)

die geht erst ab ner 8gang schaltung. 9gang kassette geht nur wenn du das aller oberste ritzel nimmst, also wenn keins drüber ist


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

k, thx
werd mal schaun wie die kettenlinie is
hoffe es paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

